# Snow fall record



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We have had a record snow fall this winter of a 134.5 inches or so. There is a chance we could get more here before it all melts away.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

knapper said:


> We have had a record snow fall this winter of a 134.5 inches or so. There is a chance we could get more here before it all melts away.


 Congrats. on the record, only been involved once with a record snowfall which was a little more then double of what you received -- those snow records are so exciting !! HA !!! ( if you're in the shovel business )


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

We had a record low this year (unconfirmed). Almost nothing. We usually get just over 100" each year.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just to round things out we here in the Phoenix area have received our exact average amount of snow....not even one flake more or less.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> for us new dumbies.....where is "here"?


I believe Knapper lives just east of Anchorage Alaska. (Eagle River)


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Love the new avatar stonegod ! lol


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Don is right on the local and there are other places around the state that get lots more but, they are not at records except for the 24 hr. totals. I have put off my spring black bear hunt until the last few days other wise there may be too much snow and I have gotten snowed out 3 out of the last 4 years. When I take someone there I will not tell them of the location until under way. I do not want to end up with it being over hunted.


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

My goodness more snow wow this weather is messed up ahahaha


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

knapper, talked with a cousin of mine this weekend. He lives in Anchorage and said the same thing about the amount of snow. He told me the streets were cleared for the most part but the snow is piled so high you can't see around corners at the intersections.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

We hardly got any snow this past winter in north central OH....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

like many of you, Colorado and several mountain states very dry. Last weeks snow report finds the State at 50% of normal snow pack. No/low snow pack in the mountains means no water for the Eastern Plains. I've already noticed the rivers are very low for this time of year.

Unless we get some major rain fall in the next couple of weeks, we'll go up in flames. Already reports of the most wild fires this early......OH, and with the rivers this low the trout fishing will suck...


----------

